# For those who love that old book smell...



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I know a lot of people who are reluctant to buy a Kindle state that they'll miss the smell and feel of real books. (I admit, I also like that smell...)

So...why doesn't someone come up with a scratch 'n' sniff that smells like old musty books?!
Or an air freshener that can be put in your Kindle case - except it would sort of, um - _mustify_ - the air.


----------



## Shahi Paneer (Oct 4, 2010)

Heh Heh! Better still, stuff some pages from an old book into the side pockets of the Kindle cover.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Or maybe Amazon could make flavored Kindles--how about a hint of vanilla?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I am sure they could make a scent of just about anything if they thought it would sell. I bought my daughter a bottle of Laundromat cologne for less than $10 as a stocking stuffer last Christmas. When she was little she always loved walking past our towns laundromat because she loved the smell of laundry soap and fabric softener that wafted out the doors. Of course, now that she is all grown up, working at her first job, and has an apartment with no laundry facilities - the laundromat has lost its appeal to her!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Joel Arnold said:


> I know a lot of people who are reluctant to buy a Kindle state that they'll miss the smell and feel of real books. (I admit, I also like that smell...)
> 
> So...why doesn't someone come up with a scratch 'n' sniff that smells like old musty books?!
> Or an air freshener that can be put in your Kindle case - except it would sort of, um - _mustify_ - the air.


I think there IS a candle with the old book smell. 

http://www.mimifroufrou.com/scentedsalamander/2007/08/assouline_book_scented_candles.html


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

At $45 each those candles better do more than smell like a book, they had better read the books to me.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

I just buy a cover made of cloth and paper like a hardbook cover and I get the smell from that.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

http://smellofbooks.com/


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Is this for real?  Whoever thinks a book smells like crunchy bacon?  Or Eau, You Have Cats?


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

New book smell is nice, but library book that has previously been with a stinky smoker is not appealing.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Robin said:


> New book smell is nice, but library book that has previously been with a stinky smoker is not appealing.


I'm surprised they don't have one called Stinky Smoker. Couldn't be any worse than Eau de Cats.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Critters appeal to entirely different senses.  I'm not a fan of that new-cat smell, but I would buy an mp3 album that consisted of nothing but the sounds of leopard cubs.  I'd buy it on Amazon and download it to my Kindle, too.


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I got so tired of the "book smell" argument against ebooks that I told a group of people that the smell came from the breakdown and release of carcinogenic chemicals used in the processing of paper.  I kept them going for quite a while.  I'd had a few drinks.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Alan:  

Funny stuff! I didn't LOL but found myself SW (smirking within).


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> That sounds like something I would do to quiet my daughter. LOL! That's great!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I, too, adore that "old book smell".  It is as love-inducing as Grandma's Ben Gay.  You smell it and you know a hug is not far behind!  But Grandma somehow knew that progress was forthcoming when she "graduated" to IcyHot and then she discovered ActivOn.  She's jumpin' rope with the kiddies now.  Moral of the story is:  Smell is a memory that takes us back to the days when happiness was abundant but new smells inundate us every day, changing our minds and our memories forever.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

BlondStylus said:


> That sounds like something I would do to quiet my daughter. LOL! That's great!


It's the kind of thing I do to cheer up the newly unemployed art director who lies beside me. She seems to identify with tiny cranky versions of formidable critters.


----------



## AuthorVStone (Feb 19, 2011)

lmao, sounds like something I would use!


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I was just trying to describe the smell of old books to someone the other day and they looked at me like i was crazy. I LOVE that smell.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

There is a post somewhere here on the boards for a Kindle cover made from an old book.  Seems like that should solve the problem, it didn't look that difficult to make and was a great idea.  Kind of like having your cake and eating it too!!  lol


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

intinst said:


> http://smellofbooks.com/


Smell of Books Fails the Sniff Test

Apparently aerosol sprays and Kindles don't go together. Who know? 

Maybe a book-scented scratch-and-sniff skin?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Joel Arnold said:


> So...why doesn't someone come up with a scratch 'n' sniff that smells like old musty books?!


Sounds like you should invent one, Joel. Maybe it'll be a million dollar idea!


----------

